# Rusty quarter panal



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

SO I found me some rust today on my back passanger quarter panal. Its inside the wheel well on the inside of the well lip. FML. 

Is the rear quarter panal also made of Aluminium? How does rust work on aluminium? is it more or less work to fix it? Can i just sand it down clean it up and put some black underbody sealant to protect it? 

Any thoughts on what I should do here? I'd prefer not to cut and weld a new panal in... why couldn't this be up front where i have SAPRE fenders hoods ect... GRRRR


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aluminum does not rust, so no


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Really? then WTF is this bubling crap on the inside of my fender well?? Hmmmm. wonder if it has anything to do with the under coat. The bubbles are unmistakeable, like if you saw it you'd say "yep thats rust" however you can't see any rust or anything. just bubbles under the pain. 

Any idea what could cause this??


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I don't think the quater panels are alum. just good old hungarian steel. 

best bet is to take it to a dealer or body shop. let them look at it. may fall under the rust warranty: 10-12 yrs or so.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

a rust waranty?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

HolvTT said:


> a rust waranty?


:what::laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> :what::laugh:


LOL. good luck


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

What are the chances any has EVER gotten anything out of audi for their rust warranty?

I might look into this. not gonna get my hopes up tho. I'll keep you guys in the loop. I'll snap some pix a little later.

Thanks


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Audi rust protection

-A corrosion warranty is provided for 12 years. It is not limited by the number of miles driven. This warranty covers Audi body parts made of sheet metal that develop *holes* due to rust. Rust that does not eat *completely through* the metal is not included in the warranty coverage. The coverage provides for the repair or replacement of parts that are perforated by rust. 

So since my rust bubbles are on the inside of the fender and have not yet eaten through I have a good feeling I won't get Audi to correct this issue. 

Great...


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

They probably wont cover it, I went to the dealer about some rust between my side skirt/ fender. I was told it has to be about a pencil sized hole to be covered.....


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Aluminum does not rust, so no


fyi aluminum does oxidize just not in the same way as steel. 

the process known as "rusting" is the oxidation of a medium after prolonged exposure to oxygen. 

technically a fruit that goes bad at the supermarket is victim to oxidation in much the same way as steel does 


ne-ways.... Queensway Audi also advises that they will only cover oxidation damage if it is considered a "safety" issue by the highway Traffic act we have in effect here. 

meaning -- if it wont pass safety inspection, then they will cover it, otherwise .. GG....


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Can anyone confirm if the rear of the car is indeed stainless? I'd probably have an easier time sanding out "oxidized" aluminum (thanks durTTy) rather than dealing with rust on sheet metal. 

FOUND IT! I knew I had a pic of the metals used in the TT. I can't see it changing too much from the roadster to the coupe. That said I have a feeling the rear quarter panal is indeed aluminium. I think it falls into the third green color category










It looks like the rear wheel well has an aluminum skin (which makes the arch of the wheel well) which is laid ontop of a stell under skin. 

So anyone have thoughts on this? Can we say YES the rear QP is aluminium? I could be reading this wrong...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aluminum does oxidize. 8 hours after the oxidation is removed. Once oxidized it protects it. Rust eats away at the metal. Nothing will eat away at aluminum. That's why it's used in the food industry in things as milk trucks and areas where stainless could rust. Where did you find that chart? I've never seen it before.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm convinced its Aluminum that is bubbling. I'll be sure to keep you guys in the loop when I do a little body work to her. 

As for the chart I'm really not sure where I found it. I saved it to my harddrive a while ago. Tried to search for it again yesterday but could not find anything. Ended up hosting the image I saved from back in the day.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

wanna know if its aluminum?
take a magnet, and check it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> wanna know if its aluminum?
> take a magnet, and check it


But if its an aluminum skin it will stick to it because the steel in on the other side. Depending on how the skin is attached they could be separating and trapping moisture underneath. That or its not aluminum.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

um... sorry to break it to you guys but...


here is the article related to the picture posted above:


it is not the 1999 to 2006 models being depicted in that diagram.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> um... sorry to break it to you guys but...
> 
> 
> here is the article related to the picture posted above:
> ...


Hmmmm well in that case....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the only aluminum body part on the mkI TT is the hood. Sand it down, POR-15 it, re-spray it and chalk it up to experience. I have to tackle my rear hatch pretty soon..


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

lite1979 said:


> I'm pretty sure the only aluminum body part on the mkI TT is the hood. Sand it down, POR-15 it, re-spray it and chalk it up to experience. I have to tackle my rear hatch pretty soon..


 the roof pannel on the coupe is also aluminum.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

G'D60 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the rear of the car is indeed stainless? ...


 unless your talking about the delorian......no car has stainless panels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> the roof pannel on the coupe is also aluminum.


 Nope...When I was in a funeral I had to put the magnet flag on my roof instead of the hood


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Took some pictures of the rust on my sub frame that I had previously mentioned


----------



## falling angel (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn! What happen to you car!?

I daily mine through winter, the undercarriage looks NOTHING like that. I've got some specs of rust, though they're few and far between. taking care of them before next winter.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I knew. This is why I took it off the road this winter. I need to do some fixing next time I have her on the lift.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took some pictures of the rust on my sub frame that I had previously mentioned


Wow dude! that doesnt look good at all! 

I might have to at some point do like a subframe refresh or something! Get her fixed!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh believe me I plan on it:thumbup:


----------

